# Western Digital Black WD1002FAEX Health bad



## cgentil (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi,



Yesterday I was using Defraggler from piriform to do a defrag, and I suddenly got a Disk Health: bad, and checked SMART, and all was 0, all SMART attributes was with error and bad, temperature was 0º (of course incorrect) a new disk with about 1 year and half, then I canceled the defrag and only have done a chkdsk (just chkdsk) on restart, then it took too much time, but at this time when I opened Defraggler, and I checked the Disk Health: good, also all SMART attributes was right.



It was a bug?



I think so because I was running Norton 360 Scheduled malware search and Defraggler simultaneously.



Then I put the WD diagnostic tool running, and done a quick test and extended test and I got all tests OK and passed.



Well, I let you 7 screenshots and please analyze this and say me if all is ok, and if all SMART attributes are there and OK or is someone attribute missing, or I should take it to warranty.



Defraggler:



http://gyazo.com/78937a5bc2f33ecc6ffb120cf58918ac.png



http://gyazo.com/2d5edfd7ecd060ebb389ecc533787733.png



Speccy:



http://gyazo.com/8c53fc81cf0dde9248f3fe822b2b68ff.png



http://gyazo.com/58ac447cdba7f2a045d24cccf1cfaf6e.png



WD Diagnost tool:



http://gyazo.com/97808d7c7dd9581129a089eefbcd2426.png



HD Sentinel:



http://gyazo.com/66148ffd5a76e07f5fb2dee84bf4e42c.png



http://gyazo.com/6c751bf0385fbe4a987be3e50e4a776a.png



Thank you.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 21, 2014)

Don't use Norton.
Uninstall Norton.
Never speak of Norton again.

Problem solved.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Don't use Norton.
> Uninstall Norton.
> Never speak of Norton again.
> 
> Problem solved.



This. As for HDD utilities try HD Tune


----------



## cgentil (Jul 21, 2014)

Well now making a scan with HDD Regenerator and...

http://gyazo.com/847ab807e031964301dab1168619f9a0.png

http://gyazo.com/639388eae7b919357151d805ad3ac3d7.png

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu..


----------



## RCoon (Jul 21, 2014)

cgentil said:


> Well now making a scan with HDD Regenerator and...
> 
> http://gyazo.com/847ab807e031964301dab1168619f9a0.png
> 
> ...



First, get rid of Norton entirely. Second, install CrystalDisk info, because that's all I'm familiar with, and run it.

If after those two steps, in order, it has SMART errors: Backup, and buy a new disk before the End Times.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 21, 2014)

ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe


----------



## cgentil (Jul 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> First, get rid of Norton entirely. Second, install CrystalDisk info, because that's all I'm familiar with, and run it.
> 
> If after those two steps, in order, it has SMART errors: Backup, and buy a new disk before the End Times.


Which one?

Ultimate?

http://crystalmark.info/download/index-e.html


----------



## RCoon (Jul 21, 2014)

cgentil said:


> Which one?
> 
> Ultimate?
> 
> http://crystalmark.info/download/index-e.html



The plain simple one that doesn't have Anime pasted across it.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> The plain simple one that doesn't have Anime pasted across it.


I've downloaded this:


Shizuku Edition [Ultimate] ZIP EDITION, it's ok?


----------



## RCoon (Jul 21, 2014)

cgentil said:


> I've downloaded this:
> 
> 
> Shizuku Edition [Ultimate] ZIP EDITION, it's ok?



Probably, I have no idea, I just use the plain simple version without any crazy themes


----------



## cgentil (Jul 21, 2014)

HDD regen.:

http://gyazo.com/f44063063be32d42b6dd33cd3c1e2605.png


----------



## cgentil (Jul 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Probably, I have no idea, I just use the plain simple version without any crazy themes


So got it, what you'd like to see, to I post there?


----------



## cgentil (Jul 21, 2014)

http://gyazo.com/aaad3e3070c3b47cde849d684aba36df.png


----------



## RCoon (Jul 21, 2014)

cgentil said:


> http://gyazo.com/aaad3e3070c3b47cde849d684aba36df.png



Looks perfectly servicable if you ask me. I wouldn't worry about it too much. 200 Reallocated sectors is a sign of old age, but other than that I'd be happy running that in my machine. Let us know if it flips the f*** out again, then it might be time to replace.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 21, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Looks perfectly servicable if you ask me. I wouldn't worry about it too much. 200 Reallocated sectors is a sign of old age, but other than that I'd be happy running that in my machine. Let us know if it flips the f*** out again, then it might be time to replace.


The disk only have one year, it's in warranty.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

And what you can say about this?

Well and about this...?

HDD Regenerator

http://i.gyazo.com/847ab807e031964301dab1168619f9a0.png

http://i.gyazo.com/639388eae7b919357151d805ad3ac3d7.png

HD Sentinel says all is ok

http://gyazo.com/66148ffd5a76e07f5fb2dee84bf4e42c.png

http://gyazo.com/6c751bf0385fbe4a987be3e50e4a776a.png

It looks me strange.


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 22, 2014)

What does HDD tune say 

I've never used the software you're using and from the looks of it I wouldn't . Lools a bit crap


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

Thats HDD Regenerator, anyone more can pronounce about this?


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 22, 2014)

Ignore those programs

Use this and Crystal 
http://www.hdtune.com/


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

Hellfire said:


> Ignore those programs
> 
> Use this and Crystal
> http://www.hdtune.com/


HD Tune installed, what should I do now?


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 22, 2014)

cgentil said:


> http://gyazo.com/aaad3e3070c3b47cde849d684aba36df.png


Perfect. Nothing wrong with it. If it really was having issues either the (pending)reallocated sector, raw write error, or UDMA Read error count would be going up. That drive looks like it's in good health from that screenshot. I would maintain a backup (like you should be anyways,) and not worry about it unless SMART changes. If you really are paranoid, run an extended SMART test which will take several hours, but if there is a problem, it will find it.



RCoon said:


> Looks perfectly servicable if you ask me. I wouldn't worry about it too much. 200 Reallocated sectors is a sign of old age, but other than that I'd be happy running that in my machine. Let us know if it flips the f*** out again, then it might be time to replace.



That's the "default value". Notice how the raw value for it is zero. He doesn't actually have any reallocated sectors according to that. Drive is in perfect health. CrystalDiskInfo is misleading as is doesn't properly read the "Current" values in this table.

Edit: Example, the temperature "current" says over 100, but the raw value is hex 0x2A which is the integer value "42" which makes much more sense for a temperature. Also note how 0x2A (42) also matches the temperature in CrystalDiskMark.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

Well I don't know if HDD REGENERATOR is reliable tool...

All says me my HDD is 100%.

And HDD regenerator still...

http://gyazo.com/6a82e4ef9b79d91c4c2272d636ca5108.png


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Perfect. Nothing wrong with it. If it really was having issues either the (pending)reallocated sector, raw write error, or UDMA Read error count would be going up. That drive looks like it's in good health from that screenshot. I would maintain a backup (like you should be anyways,) and not worry about it unless SMART changes. If you really are paranoid, run an extended SMART test which will take several hours, but if there is a problem, it will find it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the "default value". Notice how the raw value for it is zero. He doesn't actually have any reallocated sectors according to that. Drive is in perfect health. CrystalDiskInfo is misleading as is doesn't properly read the "Current" values in this table.


Extended test was done by WD Diagnose tool.

http://i.gyazo.com/97808d7c7dd9581129a089eefbcd2426.png


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 22, 2014)

cgentil said:


> Extended test was done by WD Diagnose tool.
> 
> http://i.gyazo.com/97808d7c7dd9581129a089eefbcd2426.png


Your drive is 100% A-okay. Looks like all of my FAEX drives in my RAID-5, all of which are in perfect working order. HDD Regen is complaining about Allocated Sector Count being zero, which is a good thing. It's a bad application. It's also complaining about spin up time which is also relatively normal.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Your drive is 100% A-okay. Looks like all of my FAEX drives in my RAID-5, all of which are in perfect working order.


Thanks Aquinus.

But what about this?

HDD regenerator still...

http://gyazo.com/6a82e4ef9b79d91c4c2272d636ca5108.png


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 22, 2014)

cgentil said:


> Thanks Aquinus.
> 
> But what about this?
> 
> ...



Your smart values at 100% fine. That application doesn't know what it's saying, I would ignore it except for the raw SMART values which all look fine to me. Some drives spin up faster than others and 3 seconds for a black is normal.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

When I start HDD Regenerator all is OK.

http://gyazo.com/34d448823b576d5154c90131fd2ac7b0.png

Passing some time the alerts come up.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 22, 2014)

cgentil said:


> When I start HDD Regenerator all is OK.
> 
> http://gyazo.com/34d448823b576d5154c90131fd2ac7b0.png
> 
> Passing some time the alerts come up.


As I said, it's fine. I have drives in worse condition according to SMART that still work fine.

This by no means says it's okay to not keep a backup of your stuff. Drives can fail without warning, even if it is okay now, although there are no indications that it's about to blow up in your face.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

I should ignore HDD Regenerator?


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 22, 2014)

cgentil said:


> I should ignore HDD Regenerator?


I thought I answered that question already. 



Aquinus said:


> Your smart values at 100% fine. *That application doesn't know what it's saying, I would ignore it except for the raw SMART values which all look fine to me.* Some drives spin up faster than others and 3 seconds for a black is normal.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you. Hope nothing gonna happen, because the HDD is still in warranty.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

Just to show again what's the alert saying.

http://gyazo.com/12126ffff3e6c6257467073fbe635702.png


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 22, 2014)

dont worry about hdd regen saying back up data immediatley. it always says that.
but it will turn red if it really wants you to do it.

also the smart errors hdd regen sees are probably from when you had the 1st problem and smart data went to 0.
smart remembers stuff like that. unfortunatley theres no way to reset the smart info.

the drive looks fine.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

Shambles1980 said:


> dont worry about hdd regen saying back up data immediatley. it always says that.
> but it will turn red if it really wants you to do it.
> 
> also the smart errors hdd regen sees are probably from when you had the 1st problem and smart data went to 0.
> smart remembers stuff like that. unfortunatley theres no way to reset the smart info.


Ah ok, so no worries, right?

The 1st problem was bug, as HDD is OK now.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 22, 2014)

i wouldnt worry about it. it says 0 errors 0 bad sectors 0 delays 0 reallocated. drive is fine.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

Shambles1980 said:


> i wouldnt worry about it. it says 0 errors 0 bad sectors 0 delays 0 reallocated. drive is fine.


I was worried just about HDD Regenerator saying it's NOT ok...


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 22, 2014)

As have been said countless times. UNINSTALL that piece of crap HDD REGEN. It's a terrible problem.

if Crystal Disk says it is okay, it is okay, IGNORE HDD REGEN


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 22, 2014)

hdd regen is fine. but dont use it to monitor drives.
its actual surface scan is good. but its smart monitoring isnt great.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

Shambles1980 said:


> hdd regen is fine. but dont use it to monitor drives.
> its actual surface scan is good. but its smart monitoring isnt great.


Yes when I scan it give me OK, 0 bad sectors and passes ALL, just say me to do backup when this crazy SMART things appear, which are incorrect.

So, I'm safe, right?


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

Hellfire said:


> As have been said countless times. UNINSTALL that piece of crap HDD REGEN. It's a terrible problem.
> 
> if Crystal Disk says it is okay, it is okay, IGNORE HDD REGEN


Crystal Disk results:

http://i.gyazo.com/aaad3e3070c3b47cde849d684aba36df.png


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 22, 2014)

As has been said so many times I will not even say it again.


I'm out


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 22, 2014)

your hard disk is fione, ignore smart errors from hdd regen. surface scan said is fine with hddd regen so it is fine. other apps say smart is fine. so it is fine.. 
the hard disk is fine.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## FX-GMC (Jul 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Don't use Norton.
> Uninstall Norton.
> Never speak of Norton again.
> 
> Problem solved.



I use NIS and I like it.

Norton
Norton
Norton


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 22, 2014)

norton sucks serious fat hairy ones.


----------



## FX-GMC (Jul 22, 2014)

Shambles1980 said:


> norton sucks serious fat hairy ones.



I'll let you know when I see an example of that.....


----------



## cgentil (Jul 22, 2014)

In other forum anyone said me this:

"Problem is that some sectors are damaged but they have been reallocated (140 reallocated sectors).
Your drive is going to die, backup your data on a new one soon as possible"


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Don't use *Norton*.
> Uninstall *Norton*.
> Never speak of *Norton* again.
> 
> Problem solved.





RCoon said:


> First, get rid of *Norton* entirely. Second, install CrystalDisk info, because that's all I'm familiar with, and run it.
> 
> If after those two steps, in order, it has SMART errors: Backup, and buy a new disk before the End Times.





FX-GMC said:


> I use NIS and I like it.
> 
> *Norton
> Norton
> Norton*



3 times and I appear! 



Shambles1980 said:


> *norton* sucks serious fat hairy ones.



I didn't think I was that bad 

-

@ OP- your drive should be fine, just make sure your backup is current


----------



## ReadD8 (Jul 25, 2014)

If you are in doubt about the health of a given HDD, there is always the option of running the extended self-test (a test actually built-in in the drive itself, which will test the surface, mechanics and whatnot) via smartctl, or GSmartControl if you prefer a GUI for running and monitoring these tests. A better option than running HDD Regenerator and rest of supposedly miraculous scamwares. If I were you, I would run one extended self-test per week / 2 weeks. And of course, backup of critical stuff is crucial. On addition of that, I personally always create par2 files (MultiPar is the client I run and I have cmd files to create recurrently and unattendedly par2 of any folder in a tree folder) of the most important files, as an additional security measure to make sure that any eventual silent data corruption can be detected and repaired.







Highlighted the most three important attributes for WD discs. No reallocated sectors, spin-up time is good and raw read error rate is excellent. Current value mustn't be lower than the threshold, ever. Rest of "secondary" attributes are OK, such as no CRC errors due to faulty cabling.


----------



## Frick (Jul 25, 2014)

cgentil said:


> In other forum anyone said me this:
> 
> "Problem is that some sectors are damaged but they have been reallocated (140 reallocated sectors).
> Your drive is going to die, backup your data on a new one soon as possible"



Ye gods, NO. Look at the "Valor Bruto" column. The values in the other columns are *values*, not the data itself. You could see them as scores. But Valor Bruto is the actual data, if it says 00000000000 it means 0. If the drive had just 1 reallocated sector that program would throw up a warning (or a yellow light).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 25, 2014)

Frick said:


> Ye gods, NO. Look at the "Valor Bruto" column. The values in the other columns are *values*, not the data itself. You could see them as scores. But Valor Bruto is the actual data, if it says 00000000000 it means 0. If the drive had just 1 reallocated sector that program would throw up a warning (or a yellow light).
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.



we have looked at the pics. told him there are no errors. said the drive is fine lol.. 
I think its time to stop giving him the real answer and just tell him what he wants to hear.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 25, 2014)

Folks,

Checked in HD Tune Pro, and 1st setting differs...

Check it out please.

http://gyazo.com/f99f89abe0c3278e9e1d3dc97f38dca8.png


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jul 25, 2014)

we need a face palm icon


----------



## Frick (Jul 25, 2014)

cgentil said:


> Folks,
> 
> Checked in HD Tune Pro, and 1st setting differs...
> 
> ...





> (Vendor specific raw value.) Stores data related to the rate of hardware read errors that occurred when reading data from a disk surface. The raw value has different structure for different vendors and is often not meaningful as a decimal number.





> The raw value (xxxxxxxxx) for the Read Error Rate attribute is actually a sector count, not an error count. This count rolls over to zero after 250000000. The normalised value of the attribute is logarithmic and is calculated according to some proprietary formula.



Which means... It doesn't mean anything meaninful, unless you work for WD I assume. Drop it. It's fine.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 25, 2014)

Frick said:


> Which means... It doesn't mean anything meaninful, unless you work for WD I assume. Drop it. It's fine.


Error rates are instantaneous values iirc, not averages. They change over time. Small numbers in these fields aren't uncommon with working drives.



cgentil said:


> Folks,
> 
> Checked in HD Tune Pro, and 1st setting differs...
> 
> ...


If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times. *Your drive is fine!*

If you don't believe me, look at my FAEX drive's values. They're all fine and look similar to yours.

   

I would like to think I know what I'm talking about having been a sysadmin and the fact I have 4 of the same model drive as you where 2 have failed in the past. I would like to think I know what the warning signs are and are not.


----------



## cgentil (Jul 25, 2014)

ReadD8 said:


> If you are in doubt about the health of a given HDD, there is always the option of running the extended self-test (a test actually built-in in the drive itself, which will test the surface, mechanics and whatnot) via smartctl, or GSmartControl if you prefer a GUI for running and monitoring these tests. A better option than running HDD Regenerator and rest of supposedly miraculous scamwares. If I were you, I would run one extended self-test per week / 2 weeks. And of course, backup of critical stuff is crucial. On addition of that, I personally always create par2 files (MultiPar is the client I run and I have cmd files to create recurrently and unattendedly par2 of any folder in a tree folder) of the most important files, as an additional security measure to make sure that any eventual silent data corruption can be detected and repaired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Testing with GSmartControl.

Check:

http://gyazo.com/50fe15fee20d4320d60839f3669cafbb.png

Says pre-failure!!!!


----------



## Hellfire (Jul 25, 2014)

Just STOP.

You've tested it with software we told you to use and its fine.

STOP Trying to find problems where non exist.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 25, 2014)

cgentil said:


> Testing with GSmartControl.
> 
> Check:
> 
> ...


Your drive is fine. Stop obsessing about it, it's bad for your health and everyone reading this thread. SMART data isn't changing and I've told you after looking at the raw data that it's fine... Stop asking and leave it alone.


----------



## ReadD8 (Jul 26, 2014)

cgentil said:


> Says pre-failure!!!!



Pre-failure just means that attribute is more critical than others (remember the three ones I highlighteed) and a failure for these ones is covered officially by the warrany and the hard disk maybe will crash eventually if the Norm-ed value is lower than the threshold. When you are running GSmartControl and you don't understand what means certain thing, just hover the cursor into that thing and read the contextual help.



			
				GSmartControl said:
			
		

> Alarm condition is reached when if normalized value becomes less than or equal to threshold. Type indicates whether it's a signal of drive's pre-failure time or just an old age.



Regarding Updated column. For example, for WD discs attributes 198 and 200 (decimal) are updated during offline data collection.



			
				GSmartControl said:
			
		

> The attribute is usually updated continuously, or during Offline Data Collection only. This column indicates that.





			
				GSmartControl said:
			
		

> Offline Data Collection (a.k.a. Offline test) is usually automatically performed when the device is idle or every fixed amount of time. This should show if Automatic Offline Data Collection is enabled.



Too bad that near only smartctl (the back-end behind GSmartControl) can report which attributes are considered by the HDD manufacturer pre-failure, old age, show the S.M.A.R.T.'s error log, see the self-test logs and perform the self-tests.


----------

